
HTML Notepad – HTML WYSIWYG editor for the rest of us - Tomte
https://html-notepad.com/
======
qnxub
I can honestly see myself using this program to take general notes. It's light
enough, and outputs in HTML (which, unlike markdown, can be displayed
correctly on any computer that has a browser).

~~~
SahAssar
Half the point of markdown is that it is readable and understandable both in
it's plain text form and it's HTML form though.

------
terrycody
really interesting project, ill try it!

